# more cinch ring problems



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

appreciate all the comments on my last post about watts cinch clamps breaking did a job this weekend a volunteer job with both skilled and unskilled help installed approx. 100 pex fittings
had about 15 leakers lots of trouble with the tools not able to grip the ear on the ssc ring had 4 different tools from different manufacturers all of us struggled
anyone else experience this? perhaps a bad batch of rings?
came from winnelson not sure if they were watts or?
again the problem seemed to be that the tools would not grab the ear to cinch the clamp what gives? is the material getting that bad?
had some zurn clamps with me the larger/thicker style ended up using those as we did repairs got me worried now


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Weird. I've been using the zurn ss cinch rings for several years without any problems.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Weird. I've been using the zurn ss cinch rings for several years without any problems.


I'd say he's probably struggling without enough hand strength so he is twisting the crimper as he squeezes it...


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

I've heard of problems with the ss style ring and you've seen it first hand . I have to ask why you continue to use that system ?


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

had a bunch of zurn pex rings break when crimped and also a bunch you could not get the tool on to crimp them junk all in last eight months


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

sounds like i'm not the only one to experience problems
problem has only come up within the last 2 weeks been using them for 10 years and never had a problem
when pex first became popular around here all that was available was wirsbo and the hand expander tool
I found it somewhat cumbersome holding the pipe in one hand resting the tool on my thigh and pumping and turning [ don't take any of that the wrong way......} 
also the rings have a tendency to slide down the pipe almost felt like the system was designed for someone with three hands......
when the ssc rings came out......yippee......
saw no need to use copper rings which required a different tool for each size and a tool that needed calibration and a go no go gauge.....
have installed thousands of the cinch clamps 
I really believe the problem is quality control......don't you hate it?
might be time to by a new Milwaukee 12 volt expander
those who use them how about some feedback?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've seen and have had more issues with the SS cinch clamps. Don't trust it. I use Wirsbo or copper crimp. Wirsbo fixed the sliding ring issue by putting a un reemed side on the ring so they don't slide anymore.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I've seen a fair number of these rings broken. We have some tower condos that have some of these in them, but thankfully not throughout; they seem to be isolated to the final tie-in's on the tubing near the HVAC units. My feeling is this is just what was preferred by the installer that was responsible for those units. Whether they were acceptable in the original construction specs is something I don't presently know. We've already been fixing a few through the suites as the leaks make themselves apparent.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Viega viega viega pex press is the way to go


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

Wirsbo all day you can't beat it it with the Milwaukee expander and once you get in the groove you can really move with it. I've been using it for 5yrs and never had a leak. I've fixed more leaks on other brands then I would really like to think about. Especially when a solder joint wont leake for a 100yrs.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I refuse to use any other system other than uponer combined with my milwaukee m12 propex tool.crimps and cinge are a joke. I have a feeling grade b pex fittings are the next pb in 10 or 20 years or so.its a shame, because all grades of pex are excellent pipe material, but watts, zurn , apollo , can't make a damn trustworthy fitting I'm willing to puty name on.I know of too many failures for no good reason when ive done my part correctly and use quality tools.not to mention lawsuits ive researched about them lol.its these damn companys going to china and indi.soon our countrys whole infrastructure will be chinese components and nobody will have to worry about trying to take us over because we will all die of catastrophies.freaking outsourcing over my dead body.viega is ok though.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never had any issues with the SS rings or the copper crimp rings. I like the copper rings better because I can crimp them with one hand. I can't crimp the SS rings that way. I'm transioning to the SS rings because it's easier to keep up with one tool.


----------

